# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Kujt qyteterimi i perkasin shqiptaret?

## Albo

*reflektim10*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 15
(12/13/01 7:18:35 am)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Mendova te propozoj kete subjekt pasi te gjithe diskutimet tona mbi politiken, ekonomine, historine e kulturen ne fund te fundit te cojne te kjo pyetje

Personalisht mendoj se eshte pak veshtire t'i pergjigjesh kesaj pyetje pa harxhuar te pakten nja 5000 fjale a mbase me shume pasi, historia, filozofia, politika, sociologjia, ekonomia me nje fjale cdo aspekt i mendimit dhe veprimit njerezor do te perfshihej ne kete teme.

Kohet e fundit kam lexuar librin e nje profesori amerikan, Samuel Huntington "The clash of civilizations" qe ka prodhuar dhe vazhdon te prodhoje shume debate dhe kundershti. Ne pak fjale teza themelore e librit permblidhet ne ate se pas perfundimit te luftes se ftohte shtetet po rigrupohen ne baze te qyteterimeve te cilave u perkasin dhe perplasja mids tyre tani nuk do te vije me prej ideologjive te kunderta po per shkak te diferences se kulturave te tyre. Pikerisht ky liber dhe aktualizimi i tij ne ngjarjet e 11 shtatorit me bejne te mendoj per pozicionin tone si komb ne kete prizem.

Duke marre parasysh zhvillimin e deritashem te kombit tone dhe aspiratat per me tutje une dua te shtroj disa pyetje.

Ku qendrojme ne si shqiptare ne kete fillim shekulli ? 

Si mund te portretizojme veten tone duke u bazuar ne nje sistem mates vlerash. ? 

Cilat jane tendencat egzistuese ne mes nesh dhe cila nga ato do te dominoje per te percaktuar te ardhmen tone si komb ? 

Dhe pyetja e fundit me e specifikuar. Si e ndjejne dhe identifikojne veten e tyre pjesmarresit e ketij forumi duke marre te kombinuara disa komponente, si kombesia, perkatesia krahinore, besimi fetar, bindjet politike, origjina sociale, statusi ekonomik, formimi familjar dhe arsimor ?

Tema eshte mjaft e gjere dhe seicili mund ta trajtoje nga nje kend i vecante ose ne teresi. Besoj se do te zgjoje interes

----------


## Albo

*i thjeshti*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 44
(12/13/01 12:18:38 pm)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shqiparet kane boshlleqe te medha nga qyteterimi evropjan por jane te huaj nga qyteterimi oriental.
I perkasim nje qyteterimi te padijes sepse as tani nuk jemi te zote te vendosim se nga t'ia mbajme.Nga lindja aziatike apo qyteterimi perendimor.

----------


## Albo

*burimuji*
Deputet
Posts: 249
(12/13/01 3:05:54 pm)


Kjo pyetje apo teme me sjell nder mend nje nga deklarimet "terhiq e mos e keput" te R. Alise se ne nuk jemi as Lindje e as Perendim.

Per te percaktuar se cilit qyteterim i perkasim, duhet pare nga vijme, ku jemi, e ku do te shkohet (megjithese kam frike se nuk e dijme se ku jemi, ndaj nuk mund te percaktohet kollaj se ku do te shkohet)

Shqiptaret vijne e jane te vetmit origjinale nga qyteterimi pellazgo-ilir, i cili ka pase qene djepi i qyteterimit te lashte grek, romak, pa folur per ata qe ne ate kohe ende endeshin neper pyje e stepa.

Gjuha shqipe eshte gjuhe e vecante, lashtesia e se ciles diktohet nga shkurtesia e fjaleve baze te saj, eshte me nje diapazon zanor e bashketingellor te pakrahasueshem; se paku, ne Mesjeten e hershme eshte shkruar me germa latine.

Shqiptaret kaluan shume furtuna, por mbijetuan duke ruajtur thelbin, autenticitetin Shqiptar, nuk u asimiluan.

Perkatesia, jo ndarja fetare, ka qene nje nga percuesit e mbijeteses, ne kushtet e vetmbrojtjes nga zhdukja; merrni shembull konvertimin ne musliman qe u be ne periudhen e vonshme te Perandorise Osmane; gjendja e sotme shpirterore e Shqiptareve nuk eshte e shkelqyer, sepse ekziston feja, por besimi eshte larg ... ndaj edhe ato qe rane mbi Shqiptaret ne gjysmen e dyte te shek.XX ishin pasoje e zbrazesise shpirterore e morale, qe aq me mjeshteri u maksimalizua e u shfrytezua nga diktatori i paskrupullt me emrin Enver.

Pozicioni gjeo-strategjik eshte nje faktor aq i rendesishem qe ndikon fuqishem ne perkatesine e qyteterimeve; sipas Huntington, kufiri kalon neper skaj te Perandorise Austro-Hungareze, ndersa babai "shpirteror" i Huntington-it perjashton edhe Prusine nga qyteterimi perendimor i Europes.

Sot, me shume se kurre, bota (e shendoshe nga trute) kerkon qe Shqiptaret te integrohen ne qyteterimin perendimor; kete Shqiptaret e kane bere me dhjetra vite me pare nga Kosova e Maqedonia Perendimore, e ka mbi dhjete vjet qe po e bejnr nga Shqiperia - me qindra mijra ne Itali, Greqi, Gjermani, e gjetke ne Europen Perendimore, shoqeruar me te mirat e te keqijat e saja.

Ka edhe elemente e faktore te tjere, por mua me duket e qarte, pa ekuivoke perkatesia kulturore e Shqiptareve.

----------


## Albo

*ReEdD * 
Moderator
Posts: 701
(12/13/01 11:16:28 pm)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 A mund ti pergjigjet kush te kundertes se kesaj pyetje?
Perse duhet ti perkasim nje qyteterimi kur jemi vete burimi i disa te tillave. A nuk mund te merremi me veten tone, te mesojme se cilet jemi dhe nga vijme perpara se te vendosim se ku te shkojme? Le te perparojme si komb dhe te jetojme ashtu sic i ka hije nje kombi te vjeter, me dinjitetin, kulturen, zakonet dhe traditat shekullore dhe pastaj le te vendosim dhe ta vrasim mendjen se kujt qyteterimi ti perkasim.
Eh por kur ta bejme nje gje te tille, pra te perparojme si Komb, besoj se askujt nuk ka per ti vajtur ne mendje se kujt qyteterimi i perkasim, pasi ka per tu ndjere krenar per veten e tij dhe per cfare ka krijuar, qyteterimet perfshire.

----------


## Albo

*Shqiptar*
Nder i kombit
Posts: 2374
(12/14/01 12:54:16 am)


Une jam "pushke e krisur" qe ne vetvete do te thote qe une gjithmone shpreh ate qe mendoj se eshte e vertete. E verteta ne te shumten e rasteve te dhemb dhe ne te pakten e rasteve te gezon. Ajo qe une ve re ne diskutimet tuaja, dhe jo vetem tuajat por ne te gjitha faqet e shtypit dhe publikimeve shqiptare, eshte mohimi i se vertetes, largimi prej saj, mbajta e saj sekret, frika se po te shprehem hapur une do te shihem si percaresi. Nese te thuash te verteten e provuar nga vete koha eshte percarje, atehere le te jem une percaresi i pare i shqiptareve.

Cilat jane te vertetat shqiptare?

Fakti qe jetoj ne US me ka bere te bie ne kontakt me njerez te kombesive nga me te ndryshmet, amerikane, kineze, idiane, afrikane, greke, rumune, gjermane, italiane e me rradhe. Shume prej tyre kane qene emigrante ashtu si une, dhe sic e kane ate kurreshtjen e madhe emigranti per te mesuar dicka me shume mbi origjininen e nje emigranti tjeter, edhe une si te gjithe ju jam vene ne pozite qe te krenohem pak me faktin qe jam shqiptar. Krenohem me faktin qe vij nga Mesdheu qe ka qene djepi i dy qyteterimeve me te lashta dhe madheshtore qe pa njerezimi.

E verteta #1: Ne jemi pasardhesit e Pirros, Lekes se Madh (Aleksandrit), Gjergj Kastriotit dhe kemi bekimin e Nene Terezes

Me keto figura, ne krenohemi kudo qe shkelim dhe vemi. Shume vete mbase nuk kane degjuar per Shqiperine, por kane degjuar per Nene Terezen dhe ata tashme sa here qe degjojne te flitet per Shqiptaret ne CNN apo rrjete te tjera televizive do te nxjerin ne drite faktin qe Nene Tereza ishte Shqiptare. Mbase nuk kane degjuar per Gjergj Kastriotin por pasi lexojne per te se cfare ka per te thene Enciklopedia Britanike per te, do mahniten nga madheshtia e strategut qe mposhti nje perandori te tere.

Shumica e shqiptareve emigrojne ne Perendim ne kerkim te nje jete me te mire. Shqiptaret gjeografikisht jane Europe por shpirterisht asnjehere nuk kane qene pjese e saj. Arsyet i kam shprehur edhe me pare por ato eshte mire ti mendoni e gjykoni vete. Mos prisni qe gjithcka ta vidhni nga mendimet e te tjereve, pasi sikur edhe ai mendim te jete i vertete, nuk ka per te gjetur strehe ne mendjen e zemren tende per aq kohe sa ju nuk refletoni vete mbi identitetin qe i krijoni vetes.

E verteta #2: Shqiperia eshte shteti i vetem islamik i Europes

Nese Turqine do ta klasifikonim ne Azi, atehere i bie qe delja e zeze e Europes te jete Shqiperia. Shqiperia eshte vendi (ose shteti me popullsine ne maxhorance te besimit myslyman) i vetem myslyman i Europes. Kete nuk e them per te ofenduar njeri as kam per te bere asnje koment personal ne kete pike, vetem dua qe ti them gjerat ashtu sic jane, ashtu sic na shikojne te huajt. Europa plake asnjehere nuk ka treguar nje dashuri apo interes apo meshire per ne Shqiptaret dhe mbase ky fakt do tu ndihmoje sado pak te kuptoni dy gjera me shume se perse pikerisht kontinenti qe ka pare me shume qyeterim se gjithe bota nuk gjen sado pak zemergjeresi per ne shqiptaret. Sigurisht qe ne kemi cdo te drejte ti akuzojme Europianet per cdo gjeme qe na kane sjelle pergjate historise, por ne te njejten kohe duhet te kuptoni edhe pozicionin dhe arsyet qe ata kane ndermarre nje politike te tille ndaj nesh, sado te hidhura dhe tragjike te jene te vertetat.

E verteta # 3 : "Shqiperia eshte edhe vendi i vetem ateist ne bote!"

Une isha shqiptar, lindur e rritur ne Shqiperi dhe nga kontakti qe pata ne fillimet e mia ne US, nje amerikan dinte per Shqiperine nje fakt qe as une nuk e dija te qe kaq sensacional. Edhe sot e kesaj dite me vijne nder mend fjalet e tij dhe shtangien time kur ai nxori nga goja fjalet qe une citoj me siper. Deri ne ate pike une e dija qe kisha jetuar ne Shqiperine, vendim me diktaturen me te eger komuniste, por nuk e dija qe ateizmi i shqiptareve qe authentik ne boten e qyteteruar.

Ateizmi nuk nderton qyteterim, por nderton "Njeriun e Ri", nderton komunizmin, nderton idhujt dhe njerezit nuk ndajne "moralin e perbashket shoqeror" por jane te lire te krijojne moralet e tyre, te besojne cfare te duan, te sillen si te duan, te mos i binden asnje ligji dhe te mos perulen pas asnje Zoti. Dhe ateiste ne Shqiperi une besoj se ka aq shume, sa nese do te kryhej nje rregjistrim apo sondazh i popullsise mund te dilte qe ne Shqiperi te kete me shume ateiste sesa besimtare qofshin myslymane apo te krishtere.

Keto jane 3 te vertetat e mia per ju. Ju mund te gjykoni si te drejta, mund ti gjykoni edhe si te gabuara por une do ndalem ketu per sot, per te shkruajtur pak me gjate sapo te me jepet mundesia mbi ate "qyteterim" ne te cilin shqiptaret bejne pjese e po jetojne.

----------


## Albo

*enesi2000*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 22
(12/15/01 6:24:02 am)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 kontradita:

E verteta #1: Ne jemi pasardhesit e Pirros, Lekes se Madh (Aleksandrit), Gjergj Kastriotit dhe kemi bekimin e Nene Terezes

E verteta #2: Shqiperia eshte shteti i vetem islamik i Europes


E verteta # 3 : "Shqiperia eshte edhe vendi i vetem ateist ne bote!"


te 3 keto tema jan aq sa qesharake e kontragtitore.

1- te tjeret para gjergjit kan qen kjafsh,keshtu e konsideron ky tip.

2- shpresojm te behet,sepse tani evropa po i'a merr frymen.i ka dhen drogen,prostuticionin,vrasjet.Keto jan kulturat qe ne shqiptaret po percjellim nga perendimi i kulturuar per ne shqiperin e bukur.

3- nese do pranoj si vend islamik nuk ka pse te themi ateist.
me fal harxhova kohen kot.

----------


## Albo

*shkodra13*
Moderator
Posts: 182
(12/15/01 1:40:20 pm)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ne qofte se do te kundershtosh "shqiptarin" ,e drejte e ytja, te keshilloj ta kundershtosh me argumenta (sic ben per piken 3).

1- Te thuash je pasardhes i atyre njerezve s'do te thote te shash paraardhesit e tyre.Thjesht ve ne pah si figura me madhore e qe na lidhin me teper.Te thuash i biri i kujt je s'do te thote te shash gjyshin e stergjyshin.

2-Mos ja ler fajin Europes per maskaralleqet tona.Vrasja,prostitucioni e droga jane plage tonat e pike.
Pastaj sic e pe kohet e fundit droga ka me lidhje me Afganistanin (ekonomia e te cilit mbeshtetet vetem ne te ardhurat prej saj) se me nje shtet europjan.

----------


## Albo

*Shqiptar*
Nder i kombit
Posts: 2378
(12/15/01 4:03:52 pm)


Enesin e pergezoj pasi i kapi kontradiktat ne ajer ne ato qe une shkruajta. Une nuk jam futur ende ne teme, por 3 te vertetat e mia te shprehuar me lart jane pikerisht kontradikta jo te miat, por te vete shqiptareve. Me poshte do ti nxjerr ato ne drite te plote dhe do te shpreh mendimin tim personal mbi ato te verteta qe shpreha me lart. Por meqe jemi tek kontradiktat, le ti shtojme listes disa prej tyre qe jane derivate te atyre me siper:

- Shqiptaret e besimit myslyman mohojne figuren kombetare te Gjergj Kastriotit. Disa prej tyre e denigrojne ate, dhe arrijne deri atje sa vene ne dyshim prejardhjen e tij shqiptare, epirote.

- Ne Shqiperi ka shqiptare te besimit myslyman, qe nga nje ane Gjergj Kastriotin e kane hero kombetar, dhe nga ana tjeter mbajne fene e pushtuesit, atij pushtuesi qe Gjergj Kastrioti luftoi e mposhti. 

- Shqiptaret duan te futen ne Europen e qyteteruar ku te gjitha shtetet i perkasin besimit kristian, edhe pse shumica e shqiptareve i perkasin besimit myslyman.

- Ka gjithashtu shqiptare qe solidarizohen me vellezerit myslymane ne boten arabe edhe pse ne shqiptaret nuk jemi rrace arabe. Ashtu sikur ka edhe nga ata qe duan ta shohin Shqiperine shtet islamik qe i perket qyterimit islamik.

- Ne Shqiperi ka Shqiptare qe duan ta binjakezojne Shqiperine me Vatikanint, bile egziston edhe nje Parti Demokristiane qe e ka ne platformen e saj politike mbrojtjen e te drejtave te katolikeve dhe interesave te Vatikanit.

- Ne Shqiperi ka edhe shqiptare orthodokse qe duan qe Shqiperine "ta marri greku" dhe keta atdhe te tyre kane Greqine.

- Ne Shqiperi ka edhe Haxhi Qamile te shekullit te shekullit te XXI qe jane turq me origjine, dhe me Shqiperine i lidh vetem gjuha shqipe qe flasin. Keta jane mbetjet e 500 vjeteve pushtim qe jane maskuar bukur ne shoqerine shqiptare.


Cfare qyteterimi i perkasim ne shqiptaret?

Shqiperia nuk i perket asnje qyteterimi, bile nuk ka as edhe nje qyteterim te sajin. Shqiptaret e ndare sipas besimeve te tyre fetare nuk kane nje identitet te perbashket, dhe ajo qe i bashkon shqiptaret eshte pikerisht Shqiperia si emer dhe gjuha shqipe, pasi identiteti kombetar mungon. Cdo komb ka figurat e tij te perbashketa kombeta, ka herronj, ka martire tek te cilet te gjitha brezat e atij kombi ushqejne krenarine dhe dashurine kombetare. Me ne shqiptaret qellon qe idhujt e njerit, jane djajte e tjetrit dhe anasjelltas. Pra del ne skene ajo qene quajme "percarja e shqiptareve".

Gjendja ne te cilen eshte Shqiperia dhe trojet shqiptare ne pergjithesi le shume per te deshiruar. Duket shume hapur qe shqiptaret nuk ndajne me qyterimin perendimor apo ate te lindjes te njejtat vlera. Ne Shqiperi gjen te gjitha trafiqet, te gjitha krimet dhe te gjithe llojet e krimineleve, duke filluar nga ai xhepisti e duke perfunduar me nje kryeminister mafioze qe per ironine e fatit eshte denoncuar nga vete njerezit e partise se tij ne sy te gjithe shqiptareve. Ky eshte ai qyteterimi shqiptar, qe nuk ka vlera por anti-vlera. Ky eshte ai qyteterimi qe ne te gjithe i largohemi per te emigruar diku ne nje cep te botes ku ka qetesi dhe drejtesi. Te akuzosh Perendimin apo Europen eshte hipokrizi pasi nuk jane europianet ata qe i nxjerrin gocat shqiptare prostituta, nuk jane europianet ata qe mbajne ne pushtet njerezit me te korruptuar qe ka pare njerezimi, jane shqiptare ata qe i bejne e durojne te gjitha keto.

Perse duhet ti perkasim nje qyteterimi?[

Dikush me lart u shpreh se perse duhet ti perkasim nje qyteterimi, ku jane te mirat e tij. Ne gjithe historine e njerezimit, njerezit kane ngritur qyteterimet e tyre qe jane zhdukur me kohen per ti lene rradhen qyteterimeve te reja. Qellimi i nje qyteterimi eshte BASHKIMI I NJEREZVE PER TE KRIJUAR NJE KOMUNITET TE PERBASHKET QE ME VONE DO TI SHERBEJE NJE QELLIMI TE CAKTUAR. Bashkimi ngrihet mbi nje moral dhe ne te shumten e rasteve morali nuk eshte njerezor pasi gjithcka njerezore eshte e diskutueshme, por eshte hyjnor, pra vjen nga Zoti. Ky moral i ndan me thike vlerat nga anti-vlerat dhe te gjithe njerezit qe pranojne dhe zbatojne kete moral jane pjese e atij qyteterimi. Qellimi i ndertimit te nje qyteterimi mund te jete i ndryshem, qe nga etja per te zaptuar qyteterime te tjera e deri tek deshira per te vene vullnetin e Zotit ne vend. Pra qyteterimet gjithmone luftojne njera tjetren pasi ne menyre te hapur lulezimi i nje qyteterimi ve ne medyshje integritetin e nje qyteterimi tjeter. Bote e bashkuar do te thote njerez te bashkuar qe ndajne te njejtat vlera dhe te njejtat anti-vlera. Pra, nese shqiptaret duan te jene me te vertete te bashkuar, ata duhet ose te krijojne nje qyterim te tyren, ose te perqafojne ne unanimitet nje qyteterim qe egziston. Ne te kundert percarja do te egzistoje sa te kete jete.

Roli i fese ne krijimin e nje qyteterimi

Vetem njerezit naive ateiste mohojne rolin primar dhe vendimtar te fese ne dhenien jete lulezimit te nje qyteterimi. Ktheni syte nga historia e njerezimit dhe nder mend do tu vine qyteterime e medha grek, persian, romak. Mbi keto qyteterime te vdekur tashme, linden edhe qyteterimet e sotme bijeza sic eshte ai Kristian dhe Islamik. Roli i fese eshte i nje rendesie te atille, sa fe jane ngritur nga vete njerezit me qellimin e vetem te bashkimit te njerzve rreth nje personi i cili do te shenjteronte vetveten per te vene ne kete menyre ne jete ambicient e tij per te pushtuar e shkaterruar qyteterime te tjera. Vetem ato qyteterime qe ngrihen mbi moralin e nje Zoti hyjnor arrijne te shohin lulezimin dhe madheshtine e duhur. Morali njerezor do te sjelle vetem vuajtje e mjerim, dhe rasti me i mire eshte komunizmi qe ne vetvete qe nje qyteterim qe mbijetoi per 82 vjet.

Ndarjet fetare tek shqiptaret jane pengesa kryesore qe pengon nje qyteterim te vecante te hedhe rrenje ne shoqerine shqiptare. Sado qe te duam ta mohojme apo mos ta besojme kete, ky eshte realitet qe duhet te pakten pranuar. Ne jemi shqiptare, flasim nje gjuhe, jetojme ne te njejtin vend por rritemi ne ambiente familjare te ndryshme qe i perkasin vesimeve te ndryshme. Produkti final i fese ne nje individ eshte sjellja e individit ne shoqeri. Shume e quajne "edukata familjare" dhe ne Shqiperi ka familje qe i edukojne femijet e tyre sipas moralit islamik, ka familje qe i edukojne me "moralin kristian" ashtu sic ka familje qe i edukojne me "moralin e ateistit". Po, edhe ateistet kane moral, qe ne vetvete perben moralin e mohimit te gjithckaje dhe shkaterimit te cdo morali hyjnor apo fetar, per ti lene vend keshtu moralit njerezor. Jemi shume ndryshe ne zakone e tradita familjare, ne sjellje ne edukate, dhe nuk e them kete per te ngritur vlerat e nje besimi dhe per te ulur vlerat e tjetrit. Thjeshte, jemi shume ndryshe ne sjellje dhe ne menyren e komunikimit me pjesen tjeter te shoqerise. Jemi ndryshe edhe ne shkallen e edukimit qe marrim dhe nuk kam parasysh vetem edukimin familjar.

Ne cfare perfundimi dola

Perfundimi qe une kam dale, pasi e kam menduar paksa thelle kete, eshte se shqiptaret kane nevoje per ndryshime rrenjesore ne mentalitet. Mentalitetin e krijon shoqeria ne te cilen jeton, dhe shoqeria ndryshon vetem atehere kur individi i asaj shoqerie sensibilizohet dhe fillon e reflekton. Pra zgjidhja e problemit eshte brenda qenies se secilit prej nesh. Reflektimi, njohja e historise familjare dhe kombetare, menjanimi i emocioneve per ti lene vend arsyes, ndergjegjesimi kombetar, deshira per ta pare vendin tend te integruar dhe zhvilluar, duhet qe te jene faktoret qe tu cojne ne disa perfundime qe vetem ju mund ti nxirrni. Askush nuk do ti beje shqiptaret te gjithe myslymane apo te gjithe te krishtere, dhe forcen per te ndryshuar e keni vetem ju vete, brenda shpirtit tuaj.

----------


## Albo

*burimuji*
Deputet
Posts: 253
(12/15/01 4:16:00 pm)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shqiptar, qenke ne dite te zymta, nuk shprehesh dot si duhet. Mos ngaterro makro- e mikro-qyteterimin si dukuri.
Nuk perjashtoj veten time, por me dukesh teper kritizer e nihilist kundrejt "qyteterimit" shqiptar, dhe paraqet nje hendek thuajse te pakapercyeshem ndaj qyteterimit perendimor, arrin deri sa thua edhe ate lindor. 

Eshte tjeter te kesh vlera, e tjeter eshte ti ndash ato. Shprehu qarte, mos u "shkollarepso" ne ekstrem. Ka shprese ende.

----------


## Albo

*shkodra13*
Moderator
Posts: 192
(12/16/01 9:21:31 am)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shqiptar,

une si i krishtere po te pergjigjem per kete pike:

"- Ne Shqiperi ka Shqiptare qe duan ta binjakezojne Shqiperine me Vatikanint, bile egziston edhe nje Parti Demokristiane qe e ka ne platformen e saj politike mbrojtjen e te drejtave te katolikeve dhe interesave te Vatikanit."
Tjeret do pergjigjen per tjerat.

Te flasesh akoma per interesa te Vatikanit,me sjell ne mend si u pushkatua e burgos pjesa me e mire e patriote e kombit te akuzuar si agjente te Vatikanit.Eshte direkt pjelle e propagandes ateiste e mbeturine e enverizmit.

Kur flet per njerez qe punojne ne sherbim te Vatikanit,ne dem te Shqiperise,ben mire me pare te hedhesh ne kosh shqiponjen dykrenare,te hedhesh ne kosh Gjergj Kastriotin e Nene Terezen,te hedhesh ne kosh gjuhen shqipe,alfabetin e saj,te hedhesh ne kosh letersine,muziken,artin figurativ,sportin,historiografine,etnografine etj. etj.......por pastaj do te lutesha te me tregoje se cfare na mbetet!

----------


## Albo

*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 899
(12/16/01 12:20:10 pm)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eshte absurde te permendesh Vatikanin si fondamentalistat islamike apo si interesat Kombetare greke.

Nga Vatikani as qe i ka ardhur as qe do ti vije ndonje here ndonje e keqe interesave kombetare shqiptare.

Ju lutem me sillni nje fakt kur ndonje prift katollik ka kryer ndonje veprim kunder interesave shqiptare.

Ju lutem mos harrojme nje fakt qe komunistet e ndyre kane kerkuar ta zhdukin nga ndergjegjja kolektive shqiptare:

Shkolla e pare shqipe eshte hapur ne Pllaje te Lezhes 250 vjet perpara shkolles se Korces nen drejtimin e priftave katollike.

Vatikani ka interes te perhapi katolicismin ne Shqiperi kjo eshte e qarte ,por kjo nuk rrezikon ne asnje pike interesat kombetare shqiptare.

Partia demokristiane nuk ka lidhje me Vatikanin dhe eshte nje perpjkje politike per te kopiuar parti te ngjashme ne Europe, por qe ne RSH mbetet nje fenomen i paperfilleshem me 1% te elektoratit, por ajo nuk mund qe kursesi te akuzohet per veprimtari antikombetare sepse ne programin e saj ka disa parime kristiane dhe te krahasohet me spiunet e greqise qe deshirojne gjysmen e RSH apo fondamentalistet islamike qe deshirojne nje shtet islamik shqiptar.

Deshiroj te kujtoj :

Ne 1933 kur Zogu i pati akuzuar se duan te percajne .Ipeshket 
katolike i shruajne bashkarisht:
"Ne jemi ketu ne Shqypni tesh 2000 vjet : katolike atehere e katolike 
sot, shqiptare atehere e shqiptare sot dhe gjithmone."

JU pershendes,

Anton!

----------


## Albo

*burimuji*
Deputet
Posts: 255
(12/16/01 1:13:09 pm)


Ismail Kadare: Jo nje lufte mes qyteterimeve
...
Padyshim perkatesia jone ne kampin perendimor nuk diskutohet, por kjo perkatesi do nje sherbim dhe nje perpunim te vazhdueshem. Nuk duhet te kenaqemi vetem me deklaratat zyrtare, apo me mendimin intelektualist qe e thote kete gje, as me mendimin e pergjithshem qe shprehet kudo, ne kafe e darka. Duhet bere dicka me e thelle se per kete perkatesi perendimore ka forca te interesuara per t'ia mohuar shqiperise. Ketu eshte dhe thelbi i ceshtjes lidhur me ne. Vazhdimisht perpiqen te na e mohojne perkatesine perendimore, perpiqen te na mbushin mendjen se ne nuk i perkasim kesaj bote, por nje bote tjeter.
... mohimi i kesaj eshte praktikisht fillimi i nje fushate te re per ta shperbere kombin shqiptar. Eshte provuar disa here, por per fat te keq nuk ka qene propagande komuniste, por kultura shqiptare e ka ngritur gjithmone zerin per kete, ka dhene alarmin e i ka rene kembenas per kete gje, qe ne duhet te dime te tregojme te verteten. Ne nuk shpikim nje gje te paqene. Shqiperia e ka kete aspirate perendimore qe nga koha e Skenderbeut, nga Rindja shqiptare, qe nga shekujt. E gjithe historia shqiptare eshte e tille dhe e gjithe qenia jone eshte e lidhur me kete. Prandaj ketu duan te na godasin pikerisht. Pasi duke na goditur ketu na heqin themelet, duke na hequr themelet na perligjet cdo goditje qe na behet. Ne konfliktin e Kosoves nuk ishte e rastit qe gjithe strategjia serbe u bazua ne kete deformim. Nese Evropa do te bindej se Shqiperia eshte nje vend i tille sic thoshte propaganda serbe, ajo do te braktisej. Pavaresisht se kete nuk e ka thene njeri dhe nga ana humaniste do te mohohej, por ne do te ishim braktisur ne fatin tone te keq. Prandaj ata deshtuan ketu. Por do ta provojne perseri. Dhe fakti qe sapo doli problemi i terrorizmit, keto forca u riaktivizuan pernjeheresh me ato deklarata barbare petr bazat e terrorizmit ne Shqiperi etj. Nje pjese e shtypit shqiptar u tregua renegat. Eshte nje gje me te vertete e pikellueshme.
...
Myslimanet shqiptare jane po aq evropiane sac jane dhe katoliket dhe ortodokset shqiptare. Dhe kjo nuk eshte nje mendim a enderr iluministe. Kete e dime te gjithe. Psh. Faik Konica ka qene shkrimtari me evropian shqiptare i njohur nga bota myslimane. Dhe nuk asgje per t'u vene ne dyshim. ...

----------


## Albo

*leshai*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 87
(12/16/01 5:52:18 pm)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Duke u nise nga vrojtimet e mia personale, ne u perkasim dy qytetnimeve.

Qytetnimi i vjeter, i cili ruan te gjalle shqiptarin european qysh jo vetem perpara turkut, por edhe perpara latineve. Ky qytetnim tregohet nepermjet shprehjes "me qene shqiptar ose tradites, epikes, e kanunit tone".

Qytetnimi i dyte qe po bahet perhere e ma dominues asht nji kombinim i 2 trysnive:

1.
Europeanit te Lindjes i cili asht i Indoktrinuem me komunizem dhe mendime statike, i cili edhe pse mendon se komunizmi ka vdeke, prape se prape mendon ne forme te ngjashme me regjimin totalitarian

dhe 

2.
Kultures Turko-Arabe e cila ka hi ne shqipni jo vetem nepermjet turkut, por po hin perdite e ma shume prej dy rrugeve:
I Dashnia dhe devotshmenia e 90% te shqiptareve ndaj islamit
II Padrjetesite qe sllavet e greket i kane ba popullit tone qysh se turku u largua. Ngaqe JO cdo njeri asht filozof, atehere njeriu i thjeshte shqiptar e "barazon" shkjaun e grekun me kristianin, e perfundimisht kristianin me europeanin. Keshtu qe i rrin larg kultures perendimore.


Kur disa mundohen me na perfshi me kulturen euro-perendimore me vjen me qeshe. As polaket, ceket, etj. nuk perfshihen ne kulturen perendimore megjithe influencen shekullore gjermane. Kultura perendimore asht shume e thelle dhe dinamike. Personalisht as Siqelianet e italianet e tjere te jugut te poshtem nuk i perfshi ne kulturen perendimore.

Une mendoj se pyetja se kush jemi asht e thjeshte:

Nji popull: socialisto-islamik. Nji kom me tipare te tradites arabe dhe me menyren totalitariane te mendimit

Kurse pyetja ma e madhe dhe ma e randesishme asht se 

Ku deshirojme ne me shkue?

Pergjigja mendoj une (sic e tregon edhe kjo teme) asht se ne deshirojme me u ba pjese e kultures perendimore.
Kjo asht nji rruge e gjate e e veshtire qe shumica e vendeve europeane (lindore) kane deshtue me e arrite. 

good luck to us

----------


## Albo

*reflektim10*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 17
(12/17/01 5:37:23 am)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shqiperia ndodhet sipas studiuesve te huaj ne zonen e takimit te disa qyteterimeve dhe si pasoje ndikimi i ketij faktori ka qene vendimtar ne formimin tone si komb.

Ne nje pjese te diskutimeve tentohet te injorohet influenca dhe trysnia qe popujt ushtrojne ndaj njeri-tjetrit pergjate historise duke dhene e marre ne menyre te panderprere. Duket sikur ne kemi jetuar ne nje kafaz dhe kemi ruajtur zakonet e ilirireve me mijevjecare !!!!

Procesi i formimit dhe i zhvillimit te nje kombi eshte proces dinamik dhe i hapur ku dy jane mundesite: ose asmililohesh, ose adaptohesh ndaj rrethanave duke mbijetuar. Ne rastin e dyte duke u adaptuar dashur padashur do te huazosh elemente nga kultura te tjera ashtu si dhe mund te percjellesh te te tjeret elemente nga kultura jote. 

Nuk eshte rastesi qe popujt e Ballkanit kane karakteristika shume te ngjashme ndermjet tyre. Legjendat e baladat e vjetra jane deshmi e kesaj ku versione te ngjashme gjenden te shqiptaret e sllavet

Periudha otomane eshte nje periudhe shume percaktuese sepse gjate saj filluan te kristalizohet qarte dhe te konsolidohen shqiptaret ne konceptin modern si komb. Kjo periudhe ne disa raste keqlexohet ose tentohet t'i vihet kryq. Shume autore kane theksuar se shteti otoman ishte nje shtet thellesisht militarist dhe ekspansiv. Otomanet ishin te interesuar per mbajtjen ne kembe te makines se tyre te luftes me burime njerezore dhe materiale. Keshtu qe konvertimin fetar ne trojet jo-islamike qe ata pushtuan e perdoren ne funksion te idese se mesiperme. Ata nuk i vune fort rendesi nje politike kulturore dhe fetare afatgjate qe do t'i sherbente asimilimit dhe osmanizimit te popujve te pushtuar dhe kjo eshte dhe nje nga arsyet e shperberjes se tyre. 

Ne kete aspekt mendoj shqiptaret paten mundesine per te ruajtur nje fare identiteti ashtu si dhe popujt e tjere te gadishullit megjithese qendruan per nje kohe te gjate te pushtuar. Megjithate fakti qe keta popuj jetuan kaq gjate nen autoritetin otoman ne menyre te pashmangshme solli dhe influencen e menyres otomane te jeteses 

Eshte interesant te vezhgosh se feja nuk luajti ndonjue rol vendimtar ne percaktimin tone si komb. Merr shembullin e katolikeve te Shqiperise gjate periudhes otomane. Po T'i krahasosh ata me katoliket e tjere te Evropes ata jane po aq larg tyre sa edhe shqiptaret myslimane dhe ortodokse te asaj kohe.

Elementi kryesor per percaktimin e kombit tone ka qene ne te gjitha rrethanat gjuha. Edhe studiuesit austriake e gjermane qe zhvilluan tezen e prejardhjes sone nga iliret e bazuan kete teze duke u mbeshtetur kryesisht ne studimin e struktures se shqipes.

Une mendoj se Ballkani eshte nje miniqyteterim ne vetvete ku shqiptaret jane pjese e tij. Menyra e organizimit te ketyre popujve, strukturat qeverisese dhe sociale, reagimet e ngjashme emocionale, dhe tipari thelbesor i tyre nacionalizmi etnik me tone te ngritura i japin ketyre popujve nje fytyre krejtesisht te vecante nga Perendimi.

Te popujt e perendimit ndertimi i kombit eci paralelisht me lindjen dhe zhvillimin e shteteve ne ate proces qe coi ne formimin e shteteve-kombe (nation-state). Kombet ne kete sens u zhvilluan si komunitete politike te bazuar ne nje kulture, fe dhe institucione te perbashketa (civic nationalism)

Ndersa ne Ballkan kombet u krijuan mbi bazen e perkatesise etnike, mbeshtetjen te mitet, te besimi se kombi eshte nje familje e madhe qe e ka zanafillen nga nje berthame e vogel. (ethnic nationalism)

Shqiptaret ashtu si dhe popujt e tjere te Ballkanit nuk kane asnje alternative pervecse perfshirjes se tyre nen ombrellen e qyteterimit perendimor sado qe formalisht Shqiperia eshte shtet ku dominon besimi mysliman.

Jam dakord me leshai kur thote qe kemi ende rruge per te bere per t'u bere pjese e ketij qyteterimi (ne kundershtim me Kadarene qe beson se ne jemi pjese e ketij qyteterimi)

Nuk jam ne nje mendje me percaktimin islamiko-socialist pasi mbi kete llogjike do te percaktonim gjermanet komb nazist ose amerikanet komb racist e skllavopronar

----------


## Albo

*i thjeshti*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 47
(12/17/01 1:55:45 pm)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 O tempera o mores!

U perpoqa me kujdes ti lexoj shkresat tuaja.

Botimi me i bukur dhe me esaurues m'u duk ai i shqiptarit,ndersa 
botimi me i bukur dhe esaurues m'u duk ai i leshait.
Nuk bera lapsus jo.Ato permbajtje jane pole qe terheqin e shtyjne njeri tjetrin e po na mbajne ne shqiptareve te mberthyer pa arritur akoma tek zero.

E jona eshte nje kontradikte e pafytyrshme dhe e pamoralshme.

Themi qe jemi Illyro-shqiptare por sot pa pike turpi gjindemi nje vend islamo-oriental i papaster.
E gjejme identitetin tone tek Skenderbeu por sot shohim se trojet tona kane formen e gjysmehenes jeshile.

Ore akoma se kemi kuptuar se pa i derguar leterpruresit me poste Islamismin qe na ka sjelle e s'po dime se ç'te bejme do te jemi lypsaret apo hysmeqaret e Evropes.
Evropa do te vazhdoje te tallet me ne sa ti doje b...

Po s'e flakem me miresjellje andej nga ka ardhur islamizmi zor se do te kombinojme ndonje gje per te qene as ne e as te tjeret qe vijne me pas.

----------


## Albo

*reflektim10*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 20
(12/17/01 2:10:13 pm)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 I thjesht, ne cdo gje mund te jemi ne kete faze, vetem islamiko-oriental nuk me duket se ngjajme. Ne jemi nje vend dhe nje komb qe si duket ende nuk e kemi arritur pjekurine e plote megjithe thuhet qe jemi nder me vjetrit ne Evrope. Po te ishim islamiko-orientale do te ishim aq fanatike sa te mos ndodhte fenomeni i prostitucionit masiv ku familjet po shesin vajzat, burrat po nxjerrin grate trotuareve te Evropes per te fituar. Te paktem vetem kete mire do te kishim nqs do te ishim besimtare te devotshem 


*Shqiptar*
Nder i kombit
Posts: 2380
(12/17/01 2:55:58 pm)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Reflektim, nuk besoj se ke rene ne kontakt me ndonje shtetas turk ne jeten tende. Une kam rene ne kontakt me disa te tille ne US dhe nga shkembimet e mendimeve mbi historine e otomaneve, une ngela me goje hapur te degjoja nga goja e profesorit turk te shprehej se: "Nese ju si shqiptare e urryet perandorine otomane pasi ju shtypi per 500 vjet, ne turqit kemi 500 vjet qe e urrejme qe prej renies se saj, pasi na la shume te prapambetur ne krahasim me vendet e tjera." Bile profesori turk u shpreh se "turqit e sotem nuk jane otomanet e atehershem". Se sa e vertete eshte kjo, une nuk e di dhe nuk me intereson ta di, por i shpreha te gjitha keto per te nxjerre ne pah kontradiktat ne mendimin qe shpreh.

Shqiperia gjate sundimit turk, humbi identitetin kombetar. Vetem nje njohes i keq i historise mund te kerkoje te gjeje "vlerat e qyteterimit otoman ne Shqiperi".


*i thjeshti*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 48
(12/17/01 3:02:20 pm)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 I nderuar reflektim.

Perderisa nuk arrijme qe me takt te shkeputemi nga islami veshtire e kemi edhe ne shekuj te tjere te ngjizim veten tone.
Shqiptaret jetojne me fantazma ne dollap.
Mos te them ashtu se ia prishi atij,mos te veprojme keshtu se nuk i pelqen ketij.

Kombi perbehet nga njerez dhe njerezit eshte e veshtire ti besh bashke po s'veproi nje fryme e fuqishme qe t'ja jonizoje neuronet dhe t'ja drejtoje kah nje qellim i caktuar qe per ne mund te jete formimi i shendoshe i shqiptarizmes.

I shendoshe do te thote qe te jete i privuar nga disa faktore qe e frenojne ose e pengojne fare.

Njerezit si computerat e kane te veshtire te japin maximumin kur jane te infektuar nga viruset.
Ne ne Shqiperi duam te jemi si ajo apo kjo dhe çuditemi qe Evropa na trajton si ajo pjesa intime e prampme e trupit qe mbulohet me te mbathura sepse eshte marre qe te duket. Japra keshtu jemi katandisur.
Askush nuk e ka interresin me te vogel per shqiperine dhe per gjithçka shqiptare.
Per 50 vjet beme bunkere.Tani po bejme xhami qe po mbijne si kerpurdhat(Nga ato helmueset).

Shkrimtaret e huaj me mjeshteri e rrespekt e kane imortalizuar prejardhjen tone Illyro-kristjane ndersa NE me kokefortesi,padituri,moscivilizim e nikilizem te theksuar po vertetojme tezat srbe mbi prejardhjen tone.

Reflektim10 reflefto. Opinioni im.






*Shqiptar*
Nder i kombit
Posts: 2381
(12/17/01 3:10:17 pm)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Burimuji, nga sa mendime qe kemi shkembyer deri me sot ne kete forum, konformizmi juaj per mua ka qene i hapur. Reagimi juaj ishte i parashikueshem, pasi te vertetat prishin qetesine e konformistit, dhe une nuk jam ne "ditet e mia te zymta", jam ne ditet e mia me diell e me drite. Njerezit kane nevoje te shohin te verteten me te dyja dimensionet e saj, dhe une shqetesohem me pak me reagimin e tyre, se sa me faktin qe cdo shqiptar duhet te NJOHI e pastaj TE REFLEKTOJE mbi REALITETIN. Njeri me optimist se une nuk ka, por mos harro qe nuk po flasim per "nje strategji politike" por per qyteterimin qe shqiptaret duan te perqafojne. Kjo teme kap majen e te gjitha diskutimeve.





*peshk*
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 90
(12/17/01 4:50:14 pm)
Reply  re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 A jini burra, he me ju lumt se na kenaqet.
Nje keshille per ju! duhet ta njihni me mire  qyteterimin europjan per te arritur ne konkluzione te sakta, neqoftese mund te kete te tilla, sidomos per ty Leshai qe dukesh tip i zgjute.
Kur them njohje, jo nepermjet gazetave, ose lartesise se pallateve, por psikollogjine perendimore, cili eshte dinamizmi saj. Kjo nepermjet integrimit ne te, qe me sa shoh asnjeri se ka arrite, sepse vetem qaheni duke bere fajtore racen nga vini dhe qe konsideroni si pengese per mos suksesin tuaj.
Leshai tha qe kultura perendimore eshte e thelle dhe ne te njejten kohe dinamike, ndersa ajo jona komunisto - islamiste dhe si e tille statike.
Une, per ta nxjerre me ne pah kete, do ta ilustroja me nje shembull. Psh.
Neqoftese neser, njerezit me te sukseshem ne jete do te jene ata te cilet dalin lakuriq ( nudo), atehere te tjeret do te vihen perpara dilemes; per te pasur suksesin kaq te deshiruar, te dal apo te mos dal dhe une?.
Njerezit te pajisur me kulture dinamike do te kene per moto: po dal, su be qameti, per te vdek kam.
Ndersa njerezit te pajisur me  kulture statike do te kene per moto; per te vdek kam, prandaj me mire vdes se te dal lakuriq.
Megjithese nje shembull i trashe: sdo ishte keq, mendoj une, te meditonim nje here ( siç thote Lulka ) ku i dihet nxirrnim diçka me sadopak vlere.

Ps. Leshai, per te pare me qarte diferencat, ndermjet kultures oksidentale dhe asaj orientale evropiane, te rekomandoj Dostojevskin. Gjithashtu per te pasur nje ide me te qarte personale, te rekomandoj te vizitosh njerin nga ; Moske, Sant-Petersburg, Prage, Varshave, por jo si turist japonez me aparat fotografik ne qafe, ne hotel me dy yje dhe per dy dite, por disa jave dhe te jetosh ne nje familje vendase.
Personalisht, mendoj se nje Rus eshte me afer shpirterisht, me nje grek te vjeter, se nje amerikan ose gjerman qofte ky.

----------


## Albo

*reflektim10*
Anetar i ri
Posts: 22
(12/18/01 5:52:54 am)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shqiptar, une kam takuar me shume se nje turk ne jeten time sa per informacion

Ashtu si e kam theksuar ne vazhdojme te keqlexojme ose te mos lexojme dhe te mbetemi ne argumente klishe qe jane te kaluara te tipit "sundimi turk" apo "satrapi Zog"

Shqiptaret nuk humben identitetin kombetar kur erdhen turqit pasi ata nuk e kishin formuar ate te plote. Konceptet si "komb" apo "identitet kombetar" jane relativisht te reja dhe linden ne shekullin e 18 e 19 me lindjen e shteteve-kombe ne Evropen Perendimore. Pikerisht ne shekullin e 19 u shfaqen dhe figurat e rilindjes sone kombetare te cilet per shkak te edukimit dhe prirjes se tyre perendimore i futen keto koncepte ne Shqiperi dhe u perpoqen te ndergjegjesonin shqiptaret. Nqs ke ndonje dyshim apo rezerve per keto fakte historike une mund te sugjeroj disa burime per kete pike

Nidergjegjesimi kombetar ne shkalle te ulet i shqiptareve deri ne fillimin e shekullit te 19 e deshmon fakti se ne ate moment ne Perandorine Osmane ne vendet kyce qeverisnin shqiptare. Ali Pasha ishte ne vilajetin e Janines, Kara Mahmuti ne Shkoder, Mehmet Ali Pasha ishte sundimtari i Egjiptit dhe veziri i madh me Stamboll (kryeministri) ishte gjithashtu shqiptar. Pra gjithe keta shqiptare dhe asnje moment nuk pati asnje tentative nga asnje nga keta burra per krijimin e ndonje entiteti qe do te kishte emrin Shqiperi apo Arberi apo Iliri


I thjesht, ne jemi duke folur per shqiptaret e sotem dhe jo per iliro-kristianet e mijevjecareve me pare. Nqs vazhdojme te jetojme me iluzione se jemi shume te vecante apo superiore si njerez se e keqja na erdhi nga ai djall turku qe na beri myslimane (po mire greket pse nuk u bene ?) dhe nqs nuk kemi burreri qe ashtu si hymnizojme virtytet tona po ashtu te mbajme ne kurriz dhe ato qe i kemi shkaktuar vete vetes, jemi ende larg gjetjes se identitetit tone

Enver Hoxha, ky monster, shqiptar ishte qe shprehej "vellezerit kineze" dhe "miqte kosovare". Komuniste ishin dhe te tjeret ne Evrope po ai ua kaloi te gjitheve saqe dhe Krushovi i terhoqi verejtjen kur pushkatoi Liri Gegen qe ishte shtatzene 

Komunist ishte dhe Imre Nagi, po nen nxitjen dhe udheheqjen e tij hungarezet i lane me gjak rruget e Budapestit kunder ruseve dhe Nagi e pagoi me koke. Edhe rumuneve kur iu erdhi ne maje te hundes ia kthyen kembet perpjete Causheskut qe ne krahasim me Enverin ishte ku e ku me mire. Ndersa ne gjate gjithe periudhe e mbajtem mire ne kurriz Enverin megjithe kelyshet e tjere pa u ndjere fare. E pra kjo nuk perben per mua ndonje burim te madh krenarie qe te me jape motiv te vazhdoj te spekuloj me tezat se ne jemi nga iliret e lashte, se ne na e kane pasur gjithnje fajin te tjeret se kemi qene pa fat etj. Te gjithe popujt kane ngritjet dhe uljet e tyre po ne historikisht kemi pasur me shume disfata se fitore

E keqja dhe e mira qe na ka ardhur nepermjet historise eshte mbrujtur ne psikiken tone dhe nuk clirohet si me shkop magjik se ashtu enderron ti apo une, po mund te marre dekada se ky eshte niveli i zhvillimit te ketij kombi te pelqen apo nuk te pelqen.

Pse nuk ngrihemi ne te gjithe qe diskutojme me njeri-tjetrin te shkojme ne Shqiperi dhe te dalim perdite ne proteste, per te perzene komunistet, pastaj te perpiqemi qe gjithe keto qe i shprehim njeri-tjetrit ketu t'i veme ne praktike atje ?

Pergjigja eshte se eshte me lehte te jesh patriot dhe nacionalist kur je ne Amerike apo Evrope, ku nuk te duhet te perballesh me nevojat me elementare, kur ke futur dhe ndonje pasaporte perendimore ne xhep dhe kur ke luksin te mendosh per gjera me te medha

Miqesisht 
reflektim

----------


## Albo

*anton1as*
i Djathte
Posts: 906
(12/18/01 6:18:58 am)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Mendimet qe shprehen jane shume interesante dhe mesimdhenese dhe deshiroj te falenderoj dhe nje her nga zemra te gjithe pjesmarresit.

Mendimi im eshte :

Ne nuk i perkasim ne thelb as perendimit as lindjes.

Ne jemi pjese e Ballkanit dhe i gjithe Ballkani eshte nje si miniqyteterim me vete.
Kam lexuar disa studime per kete teme shume interesante.
Shpresoj qe nje dite te kem kohe dhe ti gjej.

Por desha te botoj nje shkrim te nje profesori dhe komentin e nje shqiptari ne intenet:

Nëpër gjurmë t'ujkut orjental

Orjentalizma shqipëtare asht pa dyshim një system mendimesh, 
ndjenjash dhe instiktesh - si çdo sistem tjetër jeteset - me një botë 
kuptim dhe filozofië të tijen. Dhe si dallohet dhe veçansohet secila 
filozofië dhe secili botëkuptim nëpër disa principe karakteristike, 
po njashtu dallohet dhe karakterizohet edhe orjenjtalizma shqiptare 
nëpër disa shprehje symtomatike dhe jetëfilozofike.

Si ma të paren karakteristikë t'ujkut orjental shqiptar duhet t'a e 
marrim proverbin e çdo çelerpirxhiu të pashpirt:

Haja qenit, pija qenit

Edhe bjer'karadyzenit:

një bonmot, mjerisht, që asht bam bilem fjalë popullore:

Orientali shqiptar i pret të gjitha të mirat - per vehte! - çelepir 
nga të tjerët; bota rreth e perçark asht per te një burim i 
pashterrun mjetesh, qejfesh dhe lezetesh, të cilët aj i shfrytëzon me 
çdo mëndyrë dhe methodë, pa pyetë se ku nget dhe ku vret. Detyrë të 
ndershme apor sakrifica vetmohuese karshi botës peranë s'njef kurr 
jo, orjentali shqiptar. Perkundrazi ushujza orjentale, gjithmonë e 
pangishme, i ngjitet trupit kolektiv dhe shoqnor dhe ja thithë gjakun 
pa asnjë droje a skrupullë. Dhe në vend që t'u turpnonte per veprën 
shkatrimtare të vetën, orjentali shqiptar bahet edhe ma kryenalt, ma 
kapadaji, ma qejfli... dhe i bje karadyzenit....

Orjentali s'njef turp a mare, a ma mirë: aj s'ka cipë që t'i nxihet a 
faqe që t'i skuqet. Prandaj karakterizohet edhe nga thanja pothue 
popullore:

Atje posht, nër ata ripa, 

Her' m'a hipe, her' t'a hipa!

Orjentali shqiptar asht i zoti per të gjitha... turpet. Shet bab' e 
nanë, din e iman, per mos me thanë: shpirtin dhe trupin e vet; vetëm 
e pervetëm që t'i shkoj kungulli mbi uj, vetëm që mos t'i prishen 
telat e karadyzenit.

Idealet e orjentalit shqiptar jan kulltuku dhe llokma. Per të ja 
sigurue vehtes këto të mira perdor aj çdo mjet: bahet, kur e do 
nevoja, edhe patriot dhe tradhëtor, monarkist dhe bolshevik, 
perparimtar dhe reakcjanor.... dhe bilem edhe shok i fort me të 
tjerë. Porse në shpirtin e tij, orjentali shqiptar asht kryekëput 
renimtar, asht destruktiv.... dhe bashkohet me të tjerët si njata 
ujqt që vehen së bashku në preë.... porse edhe si njata ujqt që e 
shkyjn shokun e vet kur dobsohet apor plagoset udhës.

Sepse orjentali shqiptar i ka instiktet e ujkut monoambulant, t'ujkut 
tek. Dhe deviza e tijë karakteristike - që e percjellë nër shtegtime 
të jetës - asht një thanëje - pothue prap popullore: 

Kudo rafsha, mos u vrafsha!

me kuptimin: Ubi bene, ibi patria! Vendi, ku yshqehet dhe majet 
orjentali shqiptar asht atdhe, asht vatan per te. Jo sepse e don, por 
sepse e shfrytëzon. Dhe e shfrytëzon pa pikë turpi, dhimbje dhe 
skrupullë. "Sepse po shprishet Shteti, sepse po shkatërrohet Kombi, 
sepse po rënohet një botë e tërë.... çë ka?.... Après moi le déluge!" 

Dhe e kerkon e verteta të deklarojm me kambëngulëja që: kësi farë 
orjentalash gjinden si ner pleq si edhe ner të rinj shqiptarë....


Porse e verteta na detyron edhe per një konstatim tjetër per kah 
orjentalizma shqiptare! 

Asht gabim i trashë kur thohet shumë herë që orjentalizma na ka ardhë 
sefte nga Azija apor nepër religjonin muhamedan apor edhe nga populli 
tyrk. Jo, kurrsesi, orjentalizma e jonë asht kryekëput një dhantië 
(darovë) fatale e kristjanizmit, me gjithë që e një kristjanizmi të 
degjeneruem euro-aziatik.

Po spjegohemi! -Në të VIII-in shekull mbas Krishtit, - aty kah vjeti 
740, - d.m.th. 600 vjet para se me shkelë Tyrku në Vendin t'onë, u ba 
Shqipnija provincë e Byzancës nën Leonin III., të quejtun Isaurios. 
Dhe nga ky dhespo i mnerrshëm u ngushtuen gjithë shqiptarët me u ndae 
nga kisha okcidentale (romake) e me u fundosë nër labyrinthet e 
errëta të kishës byzantine (orientale) s'atëherëshme. Por s'ishte aqë 
fort ndamja (skizma) kishëtare se sa njaj shpirt i administratës 
byzantine, plot ankth e myk, që u plakos si një shpirtër e zezë, si 
një hieje murtaje pothue mbi mbarë Kombin Shqiptar.

Se shka don me thanë spiritë byzantine e di pothue seicili që ka 
këndue ndopak nër fletët e historiës së kulturës dhe në literaturën 
kulturë filozofike. Na këtu po mjaftohemi vetëm tuj permendë që 
byzantinizma kulturë historike asht po njëlloji me orjentalizmën 
shqiptare që u pershkrue ma nalt. Shqiptari i shkretë ja ka thithë 
langun njasaj bime dehëse dhe helmatuese mrenda 12 shekujve të 
kaluemë - qysh nga vjeti 740 - dhe asht kalbë dalëngadalë në trup e 
në shpirt të vet tuj i u shprishë kësodore fuqiët e tij ma të 
thjeshtat dhe ma fisniket kolektive-kombëtare. Po Shqiptari dikur ka 
qenë kolektivist e universalist; ka pasë një dashunië të pervëlueshme 
dhe një besim të pa fundt ndaj Zotat e qiellit e të Tokës, ndaj 
vendit dhe trashigimisë të parëve të vetë dhe ndaj vëllaznit e vetë 
shqiptarë. Vala e nxehtë kolektiviste aristokratike dhe drita e 
flakët politike-filozofike që derdhen edhe sot nër amanetet e 
cungueme të Kanunit të Lekë Dukagjinit dhe nër sa e sa tradita 
malësore-shqiptare na lanë me kuptue naltësiën shpirtnore dhe 
heroizmën vetflijuese të të Parëve t'onë dikur.

Porse të gjitha njato vetijë - të nalta e ndertuese-kolektiviste 
shkuen dam dhe hurq nepër helmin shkatrues të byzantinizmës. Sepse 
shi në mbarështimin shoqnor e politik, d.m.th. nër marrëdhanje të 
shqiptarit me shtetin dhe eprorët e tijë bunoj dhe u perhapë spirita 
byzantine si një epidemië renimtare dhe e deformoj karakterin e 
shqiptarit në një bollë amorfe dhe sy-sfingore. Genjusi i popullit ja 
ka gjetë mandej formulën karakteristike, tuj e kristalizue të gjithë 
filozofiën e sajë - perfide dhe simahore - në shanjën shekullore:

bu gjun jarën!

Si i tha nënprefekti djalit të ri që po hynte rishtas kryetar 
komuneje? 

-"Biro, ato që ka mësuarë nër kurse dhe nër libra hidhi më nj'anë. Po 
deshte të jesh një nënpunës i mirë, të lavdërohesh dhe të nderohesh, 
mbaje popullin me premtime. Sjelle vërdallë nga njëra ditë më 
tjatrën, gjër sa të merzitet, dhe mos i kryej asnjë punë...."

Qé pra byzantinizma, mikrobi i demoralizimit dhe i bastardhimit të 
Kombit t'onë.... dhe qé edhe murtaja shpirtnore e sa e sa kombeve 
tjerë. Dhe në qoft që Muhamedanizma heroike e dikurshme, në qoft që 
kombi zhenjal arab dhe turmat hovplote dhe ngadhnimtare të Tyrkmenëve 
u shprishën shpirtnisht dhe ranë posht qysh para se me e pushtue 
Byzanzin (Stambollin) më 1453, kuptohet vetëm e pervetëm nga fakti që 
njaj mikrob shkatrimtar u infiltrue qysh nga lufta byzantine-arabe 
(720 e tëhu!) - nër zemrat të tyne. Tyrqija e pastajme s'ka qenë 
tjetër veç se trashigimtarja dhe kujdestarja e miraz-it byzantin, dhe 
fesi i kuq - një krijesë greko-byzantine u pranue si symbol i njatij 
trashigimi.... 

Dhe s'asht çudië që Atatyrku zhenjal - me një gjest prap symolik e 
flaki fesin mb'atë anë dhe e shkëputi zemrën e kombit tyrk - 
kryegjytetin - nga pellgu i miazmave të Stambollit....

Kaqë sot sa per stambollinjt e sotshëm shqiptarë - pleq apor të 
rij!....


Prof. Dr. Kristo Maloki



Komenti i shqiptarit:


"ky maloku me ermin kristo jo vetem qe qenka nje klluf 
kemebe e koke, por ai nuk dika as shqip.

mesoini perpara shqip ketij kristi malok, e masanej na i sillni 
referatet e tija per mesim...... ah ju jeni 1500 vjet mbrapa. 
mjere kombi jone per ju"


Pergjigja ime ndaj tij:

Gjuha shqype

Porsi kanga e zogut t'verës,
qi vallzon n'blerim të prillit;
porsi i ambli fllad i erës,

ETJ

Shnet Anton!

----------


## Albo

*Shqiptar*
Nder i kombit
Posts: 2384
(12/18/01 10:20:29 pm)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shqiptaret nuk humben identitetin kombetar kur erdhen turqit pasi ata nuk e kishin formuar ate te plote. Konceptet si "komb" apo "identitet kombetar" jane relativisht te reja dhe linden ne shekullin e 18 e 19 me lindjen e shteteve-kombe ne Evropen Perendimore. Pikerisht ne shekullin e 19 u shfaqen dhe figurat e rilindjes sone kombetare te cilet per shkak te edukimit dhe prirjes se tyre perendimore i futen keto koncepte ne Shqiperi dhe u perpoqen te ndergjegjesonin shqiptaret. Nqs ke ndonje dyshim apo rezerve per keto fakte historike une mund te sugjeroj disa burime per kete pike

Identiteti kombetar ka dy dimensione: 1. TROJE + 2. POPULL. Shqiptaret gjate sundimit otoman i humben te dyja si trojet shqiptare te ndara ne 4 vilajete, edhe popullsine shqiptare qe ne fillimet e shekullit te XX shqiptaret nga populli me i madh ne numer i Ballkanit, qe katandisur ne nje grusht njerezish, jo me shume se 1 milion.

Ti hedh idene qe e kane shume veta qe "Identitetin kombetar shqiptaret e krijuan ne 28 nendor 1912 me shpalljen e pavaresise". Eshte gabim trashanik ta gjykosh historine keshtu, pasi ne 28 Nendor vetem u kurorezua ajo qe rilindasit shqiptare kishin nje shekull qe punonin me mish e me shpirt. Turqit jo vetem qe nuk e mbeshteten rilindjen kombetare shqiptare, por ndryshe nga vendet e tjera te Ballkanit, kundjrejt shqiptareve ata ndoqen politiken e asimilimit me cdo cmim. Ata lidera shqiptare qe ti ze ne goje rrembeheshin si nizame nga djepi familjar shqiptar qe femije, dhe rriteshin ne Stamboll si ushtare besnike te sulltanit, duke vrare ne kete menyre identitetin kombetar. Gjergj Kastrioti gjen e bare qe beri qe pikerisht "kthimin ne identitet" duke hedhur poshte fene e pushtuesit, rritet e tyre fetare, dhe duke i shkallur lufte sulltanit. Nese Otomanet do ti kishin sjelle kaq te mira qyteterimit shqiptar, Gjergj Kastrioti qe arriti ne majat e ushtrise otomane, nuk luftonte per Arberine por luftonte per Perandorine!!!

Identiteti kombetar dhe procesi i ndergjegjesimit kombetar fillon qe ne djep te nenes dhe mbaron me diten qe mbyllim syte. Gjyha shqipe eshte pjese e identitetit kombetar. Feja dhe amaneti i te pareve eshte pjese e identitetit kombetar. Trashegimia kulturore, historike, folklorike eshte pjese e identitetit kombetar. Pushtuesi otoman i preku te gjitha keto shtylla te identitetit te nje kombi, qe me gjuhen, traditen, fene e me rradhe.

Sa per kokat e perandorise otomane me origjine shqiptare, ata bene karriere ushtarake dhe fituan privilegje te medha nga Perandoria, por ne te njejten kohe perfitimet personale u ngriten mbi te miren e perbashket kombetare. Ata e braktisen popullin e tyre qe vuajti si asnje popull tjeter nen rregjimin otoman. Ushtaret e ushtrise otomane dilnin nga djepat e nenave shqiptareve qe nuk i rritnin bijte e tyre per Arberi por per Perandorine e Sulltanit. Shqiptaret iken per "koke turku" shprehje qe ne e perdorim edhe sot e kesaj dite.

Shqiptaret vuajten 500 vjet roberi nen sundimin otoman 100 vjet me shume se fqinjet. Kur fituam lirine dhe pavaresine me ne fund, trojet na u copetuan dhe identiteti kombetar na u mohua, dhe vazhdon te na mohoet edhe sot e kesaj dite fale pasojave te asimilimit otoman. Europianet e gjenin te veshtire te pranonin faktin se "Shqiptaret jane pasardhes te Gjergj Kastriotit qe mbrojti qyteterimin europian" pasi shqiptaret pas pushtimit otoman i perkisnin ne shumice absolute besimit te pushtuesit dhe i kishin sherbyer me shume se cdo popull tjeter Perandorise otomane. Prandaj europianet na braktisen dhe na shohin si "delja e zeze e Europes" pasi e kishin me te lehte te besonin propaganden greke dhe sllave qe shqiptaret i barazonte me racen turke, sesa pretendimet tona kombetare.



*Shqiptar*
Nder i kombit
Posts: 2385
(12/18/01 10:24:18 pm)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Tue iu drejtue nji dit trimave shqiptar
Skënderbeu u tha (simbas tekstit të Barletit përkthye nga Fan Noli):

"Kapedanë dhe ushtarë trima".
S'është as e re, as e papritun pamja që
kam sot përpara syve. Ashtu si ju kujtonja,
ashtu ju gjeta, stërnipër të thjeshtë të një
race të vjetër dhe bujare, trima dhe besnikë
të patronditur të vendit dhe të mbretit tuaj.
Edhe jam i lumtur tani që mund t'ju hap
zemrën time. Ju thom pa u mburrur që, sa
kam rrojtur, kam patur gjithnjë këtë mall
për atdhenë dhe këtë dëshirë për lirinë.
Kur më ftuat për këtë vepër nga shërbimi i
Sulltanit, kisha në zemër atë dëshirë që
kishit edhe Ju. Juve ndofta ju shkoi nga
mëndja që e kisha harruar vëndin, edhe
nderin, edhe lirinë, kur ju ktheva prapa të
helmuar, pa ju dhënë asnjë shpresë dhe pa
ju treguar asnjë ndjenjë bujare dhe
shpirtmadhe. Po unë sillesha me atë
mënyrë, se ashtu e deshte shpëtimi i juaj
dhe i imi, se puna ish e tillë se duhej bërë
dhe jo thënë, se e shikonja që kishit më
tepër nevojë për frë sesa për shtyrje. Jua
fsheha planet e mia dhe s'jua çfaqa
dëshirën që kisha në zemër aq vjet, jo se s'u
kisha besim, jo se s'jua dinja shpirtin, po
se ju ishit të parët që e hothtë zjarrin dhe u
futtë në këtë valle; po se puna duhej
mejtuar thellë, se duheshin gjetur mjetet, se
duhej zgjedhur koha e mirë. Ndryshe do të
derdhej gjak më kotë dhe përfundimi do
t'ish nji robëri me e keqe se e para. Dhe
ahere çdo shpresë për të nesërmen
fluturonte; se nji punë si kjo niset njiherë e
mirë; dhe në mos vaftë mbarë, rasja dhe
mjetet për ta nisur ikin e s'kthehen kurrë
prapë. Prandaj s'ja tregonja planin tim as
vetes sime dhe ruhesha mos me shkiste
gjuha dhe më dëgjonin muret. Kam për
dëshmor Hamzën, tim nip, që e kam pasur
këshilltar, përkrahës dhe shok armësh, me
ca të tjerë të pakë, me besnikërin e të cilve e
vumë këtë plan në vepërim. Tani, ndonëse
rronim e hanim bashkë dhe kishim një
zemër dhe një shpirt, me gjithë këtë asnjë
nga këta s'më kish dëgjuar kurrë të zë
n'gojë atdhenë, lirinë dhe krishtërimin,
gjersa ardhi rasa në betejë të Nishit. Lirinë
mund ta kishit fituar me trimërinë tuaj 
nuk i mungojnë burrat, po ju pëlqeu ta
prisni nga dora e ime, ndonëse vonë, se
kështu ndofta desh vet i madhi Zot. Se
është me të vërtetë çudi që trima kryelartë
si ju, të rritur në liri, duruat kaq kohë
robërin e barbarve, duke pritur të më
shikoni një ditë në krye tuaj. Po vallë, a e
meritonj këtë titull të bukur të çlironjësit që
kini mirësinë të më jipni? Lirinë s'jua solla
unë, po e gjeta këtu, në mes tuaj. Posa
shkela këmbën këtu, posa dëgjuat emrin,
renttë që të gjithë, më dualtë përpara kush
e kush më shpejtë, sikur t'ishin ngritur nga
varret atërit, vëllezërit, bijtë tuaj, sikur të
kishte zbritë nga qielli vetë Perëndia. Më
prittë me aq dashuri dhe gëzim, më sualltë
aq shërbime të çmuara e pa numër, sa më
bëtë më tepër ju robin tuaj sesa unë të lirë
ju. Këtë mbretëri, këtë qytet nuk jua dhashë
unë, po ju gjeta t'armatosur, lirinë e kishit
kudo, në krahërore, në ballë, në shpata e në
ushtat; si gardjan besnikë t'emëruar prej
tim eti, ja ma vutë mbi krye këtë kunorë, ju
ma dhatë në dorë këtë shpatë, ju më bëtë
zot të kësaj mbretërije, të cilën ma ruajtët
me aq besë, me aqë kujdes, me aq
mundime. Shpjermëni tani, me ndihmën e
perëndisë, që ta çlirojmë tërë Shqipërinë.
Pjesën më të madhe, pothuaj tërë
punën, e mbaruat: Kruja dhe tërë krahina e
saj u fitua; Dibra dhe Malësitë u bashkuan
me ne; anmikut s'i mbeti as emëri, as
shënjat në fushat tona; qëndrojnë vetëm
fortesat. Kam shpresë t'i marrim edhe këto
me hir a me pahir, me dhelpëri a me
trimëri, ndonëse garnizonet turke janë më
të forta dhe kështjellat janë vendosur si
shkëmbenj të ashpër dhe të paafruarshëm.
Armiku është i rrethuar, i dëshpëruar, dhe
s'i kanë mbetur veçse muret e fortesave. Po
për këto do të këshillohemi e do të
përfundojmë më nurë kur të vemi në vënt e
kur të kemi armët në dorë dhe anmikun
përpara, sesa tani për së largu dhe pa ditur
se ç'kemi përballë. Do të nisim nga Petrela
më parë, jo se kjo është më e lehtë për t'u
fituar - përkundër është një fortesë prej
natyre dhe ka një garnizon të fortë - po se
ndodhet më afër kryeqytetit, dhe jam i
sigurt që lajma e mirë e ngjarjeve në Krujë
ua ka ngrirë gjakun armiqve. Të tmerruar
nga trimërija e juaj dhe nga çkatërrimi i
garnizonit të Krujës, ndofta do të na
lëshojnë fortesën më të mirë; në mos, po do
t'i shtrëngojmë të na e japin me të keq. Një
gjë vetëm duhet të keni nër mënt: në mos e
marrshim Petrellën, asnjë nga ne s' duhet të
kthehet prapë i gjallë.
Ngrehni pra flamurin përpara, dhe
rrëfehuni burra si ngahera. Perëndia, si
gjer tani, ashtu edhe paskëtaj, do të na
ndilnmojë dhe do të na nxjerrë faqebardhë.

0 Burrani!"


Fjalet e tjera jane te teperta.

----------


## Albo

*ReEdD * 
Moderator
Posts: 717
(12/18/01 11:33:03 pm)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shume gjera nuk i kuptoj, por cfare me vjen keq me te vertete eshte qe perse nje teme e tille perfundon ne ceshtje fetare.
Jo myslimanizmi, por katolicizmi apo ortodoksizmi etj etj.
Shumekush nuk di se cfare te kerkoje dhe se si ti pergjigjet kesaj teme, prandaj do te ishte e udhes qe te heshte dhe te fliste sa me pak.
Nese besoni ne ideale te tjera pervec shqiptarizmes eshte e kote qe diskutoni ketu. Nese doni te beni krahasime midis besimeve fetare keni vende te tjera, por qe kesaj teme ti pergjigjesh me paragjykime fetare me duket dicka jo fort e bazuar dhe teper injorante.

Shqiptaret dikur kane qene pagane dhe gjate pushtimit te Romes u kthyen ne katolike. Shume trualle na u moren dhe shume shqiptare u vrane dhe u masakruan.
Me ndarjen e perandorise romake, Kombi yne u nda pergjysem persa i perket fese. 
Pra cfare hoqem nen katolicizem dhe ortodoksizem?????
Me vone erdhen turqit.
Skenderbeu nuk luftoi vetem ata, por edhe katoliket e Venedikut qe na tradhtuan, dhe ortodokset e Serbise. Nuk dua te ndalem neper ngjarje specifike, pasi te gjithe i dime.
Prandaj asnjeri nga NE nuk ka te drejte morale te flase ne favor te nje feje kundra nje tjetre.
Cdo fe apo komb jo shqiptar na ka sjelle shume deme dhe na persekutuar dhe varferuar, por kushdo shqiptar qofte nese do te besoje ne nje apo ne nje fe tjeter eshte e mira qe te besoje per veten e tij dhe te mos na predikoje ketu se cila FE eshte e mire dhe cila eshte e keqe, pasi asnje prej tyre nuk i ka sjelle ndonje te mire shqiptareve.
Me kete dua te them qe nuk ka rendesi se cfare feje i perket dikush, cfaredo qofte Ai, por e rendesishme eshte zemra e tij, toleranca dhe mirekuptimi.
I them keto gjera pasi shpesh here kam pare dhe lexuar per keto te mira apo te keqija qe na ka sjelle kjo fe apo kjo tjetra, por qe rralle here permenden kombet qe identifikohen me keto fe nga diskutuesit qe i perkasin asaj feje.
Nje mysliman nuk flet per te keqijat qe kjo fe dhe kombi qe e solli i beri Kombit shqiptar.
E njejta gje vlen edhe per katoliket dhe ortodokset. 
Pra nese besoni ne ndonjeren nga keto fe, besojeni per qejfin tuaj dhe mos predikoni se cila eshte me e mira dhe cila JO.

Kjo gje vlen edhe per temen e hapur per diskutim.
Shqiptaret i perkasin qyteterimit shqiptar, as atij perendimo, as atij lindor dhe as atij Ballkanik.
Kjo gje nuk kuptohet pasi NE nuk shkeputemi dot botkuptimi i mykur qe na mbizoteron prej shekujsh. Gjithmone jemi perpjekur ta identifikojme veten me dicka qe nuk eshte e jona. A e dini ju o shqiptare se cilet jeni dhe nga vini? Nese PO a mund te me shpjegoni keto llafologjira fetare???
Ne jemi shqiptare dhe nuk vime as nga Krishti dhe as nga Muhamedi. Vime nga dicka tjeter qe eshte me e madhe, qe na ka bere te mbijetojme dhe te kemi akoma sot e kesaj dite identitetin tone kombetar. Nese do te kishim bredhur pas Krishtit verberisht, sot do te ishim Italiane, Greke apo Sllave dhe nese do te kishim ndjekur Muhamedin so te do ishim Turq, Arab etj.
Mos bini ne kurthin e armiqve tane qe me zor sec presin qe te na identifikojne me cfaredo lloj gjeje, vetem me shqiptare JO.

A kemi qyteterim ne Shqiptaret? Nese Jo, a mund ta ngreme nje te tille ashtu sic e kemi patur disa qindra apo mijera vite te shkuar?
Nese Po, a mund te indentifikohemi me te, dhe jo me ato perendimore, lindore, ballkanike apo ku ta di une se cfare mund te thuhet ketu.


Lexoni Pashko Vasen, Mjeden, Fishten, Veqilharxhin, Luarasin, Frasherit etj etj etj etj etj etj.
Kujt feje dhe qyteterimi i perkisnin? Cfare ishin ata, myslimane, katolike apo ortodokse? 
Ata ishin SHQIPTARE dhe kushdo qe leviz nga ky binar teper i qarte bie pre e paragjykimeve dhe e mentalitetit qe na ka mbizoteruar prej kohesh.
Nese doni te ngrini lart identitetin kombetar, atehere permendni sa me pak te jete e mundur fene, pasi jemi Komb tre fetar dhe qe nuk jemi FETARE. Perpjete hidhuni ju te krishtere apo myslimane. Mund te besojme tek Zoti ashtu sic besoj une dhe shume te tjere, por veshtire se mund te besojme tek feja. Edhe nese besoni, bejeni per veten tuaj dhe mos predikoni sa andej-kendej.

----------

